# one of my larry og I grew last year!!!!



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

View attachment IMAG0610.jpg


Some porn of mine!!! Hope ya like!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

Omg beautiful!!


----------



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks rose! My computer crashed and I haven't been able to post pics. I am excited that I can finally post. More to come!!!


----------



## robertr (Apr 4, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

robertr said:


> Excellent



Thank you!


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2014)

You gotta love that sexy asss Larry OG.  Beautiful pic.
  I have two of my Larry OG cuts ready to be flipped right now. Can't wait to flower her out again. Still my favorite smoke.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

I have seen some great shots from your grows hamster. In fact i am pretty sure your the one who convinced me to grow the larry. It is a winner! Just fyi to everyone...I had Hermies in the female version but never in the regs.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2014)

sawhse said:


> I have seen some great shots from your grows hamster. In fact i am pretty sure your the one who convinced me to grow the larry. It is a winner! Just fyi to everyone...I had Hermies in the female version but never in the regs.




Thanks and good to know.  Sounds like Cali connection must have rushed out the fem version and not stabilized it enough.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL (woops CAPS OFF) pic there, *sawhse*. 


Bet she tasted wonderful. Love that frosted purp finish. Great job


----------



## sawhse (Apr 8, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> WHAT A BEAUTIFUL (woops CAPS OFF) pic there, *sawhse*.
> 
> 
> Bet she tasted wonderful. Love that frosated purp finish. Great job



Thanks man. I was able to get my temps down at night. Love the larry!


----------

